# Does Gear Expire?



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

I just bought some gear, enough for a few cycles. But I have to go to Kuwait for work for the next year, 8weeks on 2 week off rotation. I don't fancy trying to bring gear into Kuwait. The gear has an expiry date of 2017 and some of it has 2018 (UGL). Will the gear last past its sell by date? I don't want to get rid of it but I don't want to take gear in the future if it i useless. another question, Is it dangerous to take out of date gear?? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

What kind of oil is the carrier?


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> What kind of oil is the carrier?


 not sure mate. sphinx labs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Oil loses quality with age, exposure to light and temperatures. Unsure it testosterone inside it has a half-life and decay rate, probably does.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

The use by date on a UGL is meaningless as far as i see it, because, ... well the UGL gear can by anything from a set of thai boys brewing s**t up in a filthy bath tub above the noodle shop, to a bloke selling proper pharmaceutical grade gear in which case you have no idea if it was stored correctly, exposed to sunlight, humidity what temperatures etc. UGL was certainly never sent for proper lab testing in a relevant country.

You take your chances whether in date or out.

Now on a side note I did a lot of research on out of date meds (normal meds) a while ago and the overwhelming evidence is that out of date, unopened sealed and stored meds are almost always fine even ten years out of date. They may lose their effectiveness (as Goranchero notes above) but I daresay they don't magically turn dangerous. Now this precludes cancer drugs, eye drops where UV light is a factor, contraceptive pills etc, i.e.. the effectiveness is vital

I have no training on any of this so just simply a point of view.


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Oil loses quality with age, exposure to light and temperatures. Unsure it testosterone inside it has a half-life and decay rate, probably does.


 Cheers mate. If I chance taking it when it is expired will it do me any harm??


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> The use by date on a UGL is meaningless as far as i see it, because, ... well the UGL gear can by anything from a set of thai boys brewing s**t up in a filthy bath tub above the noodle shop, to a bloke selling proper pharmaceutical grade gear in which case you have no idea if it was stored correctly, exposed to sunlight, humidity what temperatures etc. UGL was certainly never sent for proper lab testing in a relevant country.
> 
> You take your chances whether in date or out.
> 
> ...


 thanks JohhnyC. If it lasted 10 years id be sorted. haha.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

pipezilla said:


> thanks JohhnyC. If it lasted 10 years id be sorted. haha.


 I should add that in USA / UK for example as far as I can remember there is often a shelf life of 5 years on tabs as its just nor cost effective for a pharma company to keep tabs any longer, i.e. the must first test them for 10 years if they want to state a 10 year life cycle. I'm sure marketing also comes into it too. Companies would be keen that you ditch them and buy new ones obviously


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

pipezilla said:


> Cheers mate. If I chance taking it when it is expired will it do me any harm??


 Unsure, it probably does have a negative impact due to free form fatty acids and possible oxidation of fatty acids, but I am unsure if the dose in question would endanger your health.


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> I should add that in USA / UK for example as far as I can remember there is often a shelf life of 5 years on tabs as its just nor cost effective for a pharma company to keep tabs any longer, i.e. the must first test them for 10 years if they want to state a 10 year life cycle. I'm sure marketing also comes into it too. Companies would be keen that you ditch them and buy new ones obviously


 it makes sense that they would expect you to buy more alright.


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Id rather not take the chance if i don't have to but I don't want to throw out good gear in the future. a big waste of money.


----------

